# Game Thread: Spurs vs Mavs Thursday March 20th (7:30 Est)



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Battle for the Division . A great match-up between the Spurs and Mavs.
Duncan is still listed as questionable, this would be a big lost, but I expect him to play.
The Spurs know what they have to do, they're in striking distance now...
and by pulling out a victory would be a big step as they battle for the #1 spot.
I expect the Spurs to play their best all-around and continue to creep up in the standings.
They are one of the NBA's best road teams and they'll feel right at home in Dallas
Any other thoughts on the big game??


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I have always liked the Admiral and then Tim Duncan - BUT, as you know by now, my loyalty is with the Mavericks. 

I really am hoping for a GREAT game, especially now as the end of the season nears. 

Also, I wonder if the team "D" of the Spurs can hold the Maverick's high scoring down? Can the Spurs score enough to stay in the game and can they slow the Mavericks down to a grind it out style that is NOT the forte of the mavs?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This is going to be a game with a real playoff atmosphere, and you know in the playoffs, heavy D trumps high octane O. One of the "must see" games of the regular season. I say (slight) advantage Spurs (assuming Duncan is reasonably capable of playing at a high level).

As to the Division, I really think its going to come down to the Spurs/Mave rematch to decide it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This game is going to be decided by how Duncan perform. If he is healthy and able to play well, the Spurs have a real shot to win. :yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

So, is Duncan playing tonight?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan - Expected to Play
Finley - Game time decision, Hamstring Injury


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

go mavS!!! not!! i think the spurs will win. let me rephrase that, dominate. 104- 87


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Tim is playing and Finley is not, at least I haven't seen him playing from what I've seen when switiching channels between them and the Pistons/6ers game and the war stuff.

Tim is playing his usual graceful game and Parker is fun to watch and so is Ginobili! Parker is a hand full for Nash & vice versa, as they both have a ton of energy, unlike some pgs.

Dallas is going to have to play tough TEAM "D" in order to win this game. They're down by 5 at the start of the 2nd.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

dallas waas up by i think 4 at the half


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Great Manu , *17* points with *7/11* :yes: :grinning:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW!!.....What a Great game & finish as expected.
T.Parker just conitnues to shine & develop into the Spurs young floor leader & showing his clutch abilities. We are seeing another great PG in the making. 
GREAT WIN FOR THE SPURS!!! :wbanana: :wbanana: 

ESPN:
" San Antonio moves within 2½ games of Dallas.
Parker pulled it off with 1.2 seconds left in overtime, giving the San Antonio Spurs a 112-110 victory over the Dallas Mavericks in a thrilling, pivotal matchup of the NBA's top two teams.
Tim Duncan had 25 points and 18 rebounds, and Parker and Malik Rose each had 22 as San Antonio moved within 2½ games of Dallas in the race for the league's best record and, just as importantly, the Midwest Division"

Game Article - http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=230320006


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> WOW!!.....What a Great game & finish as expected.
> T.Parker just conitnues to shine & develop into the Spurs young floor leader & showing his clutch abilities. We are seeing another great PG in the making.
> GREAT WIN FOR THE SPURS!!! :wbanana: :wbanana:
> ...



I agree! Parker was so clutch on that last play. He is really quite good - especially when you consider his age and how he was thrown into the starting line up when he was - what? 19 years old?

He is seriously making a case for himself with management and with the Spurs fans - as opposed to Kidd coming to SA!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Say, who is the "Kidd" fellow of whom you speak? 

Way to go, Parker!


----------

